# Chedworth Airfield (RAF Chedworth)



## krela (Dec 15, 2005)

Chedworth airfield was used in the second world war as a tactical exercise unit by RAF fighter command, and comprised of 2 blister hangars, a large number of support buildings and 2 runways.

The site would have been staffed by approx. 600 people, and was home to the Radar Counter Measures (radar jamming flights) and Night Leaflet (propoganda leaflet drops) squadrons flying B-24 and B-17s.

Much of the site is still intact, including most of the runways, one blister hangar, the armory, and the flight office. There are 2 roads and a number of footpaths through the site, all of which give good views and access, although it is now private farmland.


----------



## richard (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Chedworth Airfield*

I was there last sumer walking the dog there are a few buldings scatered around in the wood areas slopin down to wythington


----------



## markr (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Chedworth Airfield*

got any pics mate?


----------



## richard (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Chedworth Airfield*

No sorry forgot to take my camera with me that day


----------



## cardiffrail (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Chedworth Airfield*

FOund a couple of interesting bunkers/ pillboxes the other day. On the road to Cheworth village, thers a small square pillbox top on the north side of the road in the trees. This is a 2 level bunker, with steps down to a somewhat floodod lower level, that i'd assume was ammo stores. Also, on the road to Andeversford, theres a derelict building and next to it, an unusual long bunker with a vaulted roof. Id assume it might have been an air-raid shelter. Went doen there to look at the unrelated tunneks at Andoverwsford and Chedworth. Dont bother, theyre bricked up.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Chedworth Airfield*

Sorry to hear that the tunnels you went to see were bricked up Cardiffrail, I like the sound of the two level bunker you mention I reckon I'll have to go and have a look, any chance of grid refs please?

b


----------



## cardiffrail (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Chedworth Airfield*

North side of the road, near the end of the stand of trees here SP 042 124
the other one on the east side of the road down the hill near here SP 037 136


----------



## cardiffrail (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Chedworth Airfield*

Load of photos from my visit a few months ago.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Chedworth Airfield*

Some rather interesting photos there, CR. Looks as though there's quite a bit of stuff to see. Cheers for that.
Foxy


----------



## Bishop (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Chedworth Airfield*

Cardiffrail wrote.



> Found a couple of interesting bunkers/ pillboxes the other day. On the road to Chedworth village, theres a small square pillbox top on the north side of the road in the trees. This is a 2 level bunker, with steps down to a somewhat flooded lower level, that I'd assume was ammo stores. Also, on the road to Andeversford, theres a derelict building and next to it, an unusual long bunker with a vaulted roof. Id assume it might have been an air-raid shelter.



The small square pillbox/2 level bunker you describe is a Battle HQ.



> The reason for their construction on or very near Airfields is to provide the `Station Commander`with a secure location in which he could direct the defence of `his` property via landlines and runners in the event of being attacked by hostile ground forces.



Above from.
http://www.pillbox-study-group.org.uk/battleHQpage.htm

A Battle HQ may look a bit like a pillbox but they weren't designed to be used as fighting positions, the pillbox looking bit is actually an observation cupola and is not designed so weapons can be fired from the interior.








The unusual bunker with the vaulted roof you describe is as you correctly guessed an air raid shelter, that one looks like a Stanton shelter to me.

B


----------



## Lightbuoy (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Chedworth Airfield*

Hi Cardiffrail,

Some cool pics of an interesting collection of structures.
Dig the arched one -looks like it's been fashioned from whale bones! 
Thanks Sir B for the additional info -facinating as always!

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Chedworth Airfield*

P.s. -the first gun turret type structure with the narrow opening looks very unusual -I've seen some pics of similar ones, but they were German ones.

Thanks again for sharing your pics


----------

